# Scary-ify Alice in Wonderland?



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

No cheshire cat room? Just put a bunch of hidden speakers around the room, maybe a couple foggers with remotes. Talk to people in the room with your voice coming from one speaker at a time, but keep changing speakers so it sounds like the invisible Cheshire moving around, use short bursts from the foggers to simulate the cigarette smoking.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah how could I forget the Cheshire cat? I can't do foggers inside but I will definitely have some Cheshire cat presence. I also ordered a custom "shoulder puppet" that will look like the Cheshire cat from American MGee's Alice.

I have 5.1 speakers in one room, if I could figure out how to make a recording of sound alternating between different speakers that would be great, too bad I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

The free audio editing program Audacity will let you do this. Each speaker channel will be a separate track. By Halloween, you'd be able to get the voice to jump from speaker to speaker. By next year, you'd be able to fade the sound from channel to channel for smoother movement between speakers.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh awesome, I have Audacity but I never tried different channels. I'll have to play around with it and see what I can do.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I know I've seen some ideas on here for a spooky Alice theme, I would check out Pinterest too. I think you have some great ideas, maybe have a vortex light or a strobe light for guests to walk through to disorient them a bit? Please post pictures of your party, it sounds like a really great idea for a party.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You have to read through SakiGirl's Dark Alice in Wonderland party from last year: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../126363-dark-alice-wonderland-party-year.html

And here are more Malice in Wonderland ideas: http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-malice-in-wonderland/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that Lady Sherry had Dark Alice last year in her haunt.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

What about some decaying chess pieces broken bits of the chess board maybe... 
Narley looking mushrooms...these are really cool.








vimpirc(?) flower bead...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

This would be so great at the entry way


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmmm I tried using Audacity to convert some audio to surround sound in order to make it come out of different speakers, but I can't figure out what I need to do to it to make it come out of different speakers.

I talked to 2 friends last night and we came up with some more good ideas.
I was thinking of having my guests go through to the back entrance to enter the house, because we have bushes lining the gangway that leads to the backyard. I was thinking I could add some vines overhead possibly. I mentioned that to a friend and she said I should also line the back porch in black (like those plastic tablecloths) so it's like you are entering a rabbit hole into the house, and we could add weird stuff hanging down from the ceiling like when Alice is falling. One of my friends also said they thought of doing a Red Queen "throne room" for the bathroom. 


I made some Pinterest boards, collecting some ideas from the forums, other boards, and the web. 

Some of these are too "cutesy" so if anyone has ideas to make any of these things more scary/dark please let me know---

Decoration Idea Board:
http://www.pinterest.com/redrum/alice-in-underland-party-ideas/


Food idea board:
http://www.pinterest.com/redrum/alice-treats/


Here's my updated room idea list:

Doorway/Foyer: Rabbit hole
Dining Room: Mad Tea Party, with the table set for tea. Decoration ideas: "blood" in teacups, eyeballs, finger sandwiches with fingers...
Hallway: Maybe a garden theme, flowers and creepy branches, mushroom, caterpillar?
Bedroom: White Rabbit theme? 
Living Room: Maybe playing cards theme?
Bathroom: "Throne" Room / Red Queen - card/heart decorations from the ceiling, bloody hearts, heads, red lighting
Kitchen: Maybe an asylum? or else whatever Alice comes across when she first enters Wonderland? 
Upstairs: Possibly the asylum will go here instead


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

]Hi I did Scary Fairy tales Party last year, and we had Alice as part of it. We turned our hallway into the rabbit hole, we put a large black hole with leaves and plants around the outside of the front door, and had a small table outside with small glass bottles saying 'Drink Me', after guests drank it they walked into the hallway, which we literally had covered in shredded black bin bags, all over walls and hanging down from the ceiling so they touched you we had a fan going which gave the feeling of the air on you as if you were falling through and had it lit here and there with green LED balloon lights, and hung giant playing cards around.. At the end of the hallway, the door that leads into the living room, we covered in black bags again so you couldn't see it and added a small brown door to give the illusion that you had shrunk, the guests really loved it. We also had a CD playing of Alice talking.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm still working on this guys, so any ideas are still helpful! I added a lot more stuff to my Pinterest boards:

http://www.pinterest.com/redrum/alice-in-underland-party-ideas/

http://www.pinterest.com/redrum/alice-treats/



Sharonr3106 said:


> ]Hi I did Scary Fairy tales Party last year, and we had Alice as part of it. We turned our hallway into the rabbit hole, we put a large black hole with leaves and plants around the outside of the front door, and had a small table outside with small glass bottles saying 'Drink Me', after guests drank it they walked into the hallway, which we literally had covered in shredded black bin bags, all over walls and hanging down from the ceiling so they touched you we had a fan going which gave the feeling of the air on you as if you were falling through and had it lit here and there with green LED balloon lights, and hung giant playing cards around.. At the end of the hallway, the door that leads into the living room, we covered in black bags again so you couldn't see it and added a small brown door to give the illusion that you had shrunk, the guests really loved it. We also had a CD playing of Alice talking.



Wow that's a great idea! I was actually thinking of doing something a little similar with my back porch. I was considering having my guests enter through the back door because I have a big porch in the back, and covering the whole porch with garbage bags and hanging things like cards and books and random stuff from the porch roof. I love your idea of the "drink me" bottles and the small door too!





a_granger said:


> What about some decaying chess pieces broken bits of the chess board maybe...
> Narley looking mushrooms...these are really cool.
> View attachment 221020
> 
> ...


I love these! Unfortunately I have a friend who has mycophobia (she's afraid of mushrooms) so I'll be going easy on the mushroom stuff LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I did dark Alice in wonderland last year here is the thread maybe some ideas for you 
I also have a photo album on my profile of dark alice stuff 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...year.html?highlight=dark+alice+in+wounderland


----------

